# [App] Task Changer PRO - Task Changer Titanium



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

I want to introduce you *TASK CHANGER PRO.*

*NOW TOTALLY FREE*






This app will help you to change from one task to another one quickly. It stays always waiting your swipes that you can configure in settings menu.

There are a lot of functionalities:

- You can kill an app tapping long on an item in running apps
- You can kill all running apps from option menu
- You can change the zones color
- You can make the zones visible or no
- You can enable zones or no (sometimes is good for playing games,&#8230
- You can change the zones width 
- You can correct the zones position
- You can enable 2 more zones (the green one and the yellow one)
- You can enable 1 more zone (the grey one)
- 2 actions for every zone
- You can change the time of vibration when you touch a zone
- You can change the action for every zone, the actions are:

o Show running apps
o Show recent apps
o Go home
o Do Alt + Tab that will change between your two last task running
o Go short cut. You can choice your own short cut
o Go custom app. You can choice any App to launch
o Show favorite apps
o Show favorite list apps 
o Show All Apps
o WebOS behaviour
o Go back (rooted devices)
o Menu key (rooted devices)
o Action to show notifications (experimental)
o Experimental action for show recents ICS
o Action for disable task changer temporaly

Available at Android Market

-------------------------------------------------

*Task Changer Titanium*

Here you are!











Main different from Task Changer PRO

- Faster
- Better
- WebOS action like Web Os original (icons that you can swipe up in order to kill tasks)
- Menu options improved
- Now if you change a visible option at menu you can see what are you doing.

- *In order to close* these screens you have to tap on title or at bottom, or you can swipe go back action. Home key doesn't work.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC24zeSJuv8

Remember, only for licensed users.

I hope you like this version.

Please, if you find any bug, write an email to [email protected] in order to correct it.

https://play.google....changertitanium


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 1.5.0 out!

- favorite list action added (long click to select apps) 
- german language added


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

got it! thanks!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

version 1.6.0 at Market

Working on version 2.0.0

:grin3:


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 2.0.0 in a few days with:

- 1 More zone
- 2 new actions
- Better interface
- More stable
- Tablet support
- Faster

and a few bugs fixed.

...


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 2.0.0 out!


----------



## Phelon (Sep 1, 2011)

Giving this a try! Right now I use Perfect Task Switcher, LOVE that app, this one looks amazing. Installing now


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 2.2.0 out

- Menu option to disable zones for a limited time between 5 - 120 seconds, moving your device
- Bug Fixed
- Back key go back instead home, now


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

It would be awesome if android phones supported some sort of multitasking like this, only similar to the blackberry playbook where the touch-sensitive part of the screen can read touches just outside of the actual visible screen, so a swipe from the bezel onto the screen would be the different than a swipe on the screen.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 2.3.0 out!

What's in this version:

- New action for go back (only for rooted devices)
- Bugs Fixed


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Task Changer Ads released https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pacosal.taskchangerads with all options but root only.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 4.5.0 out!

- Now totally free
- Now you have a wizard to configure your device at first use and at options menu


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 4.6 out!

- Design improved
- New action for disabling Task Changer temporaly
- Better zones control to avoid unintentional touches

I hope you liked!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Any problem with last version? Some one told me is not working right at touchpad with cm7.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 4.7.0 out!

- Now if you keep touching a zone Task Changer will be disabled for a time. Good for quit zones when they bother you. The time depends on your device. It could be more or less. You can disable this behavior at options menu. 

- I hope now, it works on kindle fire!

Enjoy!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 4.8.0 out!

- Design improved
- New action for disabling Task Changer temporaly
- New action for doing nothing
- Better zones control to avoid unintentional touches
- Now if you keep touching a zone, it will be disabled for a time. Good for quit zones when they bother you.
- Zone action label now in red or blue background
- Configuration menu rearranged
- Bugs fixed


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

In a few minutes, version 4.9.0 out:


- Zone action label now in black or blue background
- Configuration menu rearranged
- Visual themes improved (Holo theme added for ICS)
- App icon changed
- Now you can change every configuration option and advanced options menu.

Enjoy!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 4.10.0 out!

- 10 custom apps
- 10 shortcuts
- Bug fixes
- Better response
- Better interface

Do you have a Tablet? Try this App, you'll like it.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 4.12.0 out!

- Now if you touch at title, help or out of window limits, the activity finish (perfect for dialog theme)
- New Theme holo light included
- Small changes asked for users
- Bugs Fixed


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

*Version 5.0.0 out!*

Info Bars included:

- Memory Free Bar (red <= 40, yellow <= 70, green >70)
- Battery Bar (red <= 40, yellow <= 70, green >70)

You can enable or disable this bars at options menu.
- Small fixes


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 5.1.0 out!

- Info Bars improved
- Now you can put them upper or down
- If you use a Android 4.0 tablet, put them down width position -50
- Animation for memory bar included
- Wait a moment message - removed
- Bugs Fixed


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

*Task Changer Titanium*

Here you are!











Main different from Task Changer PRO

- Faster
- Better
- WebOS action like Web Os original (icons that you can swipe up in order to kill tasks)
- Menu options improved
- Now if you change a visible option at menu you can see what are you doing.

- *In order to close* these screens you have to tap on title or at bottom, or you can swipe go back action. Home key doesn't work.

Remember, only for licensed users.

I hope you like this version.

Please, if you find any bug, write an email to [email protected] in order to correct it.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pacosal.taskchangertitanium


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Task Changer Titanium at Google Play


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

*Task Changer Titanium *

Version 1.0.1 out!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

*Task Changer Titanium version 1.0.2 out!*

WebOs: Now you can select the size of the icon
Several Permissions deleted


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

New versions out!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

*Task Changer Titanium version 1.1.0 out!*

- Now you can close windows swiping the same action
- You can disable Help at bottom
- Now you can select the default action por Task Changer when is launched. 

Do not like zones, but you like this App. Now you can use "Home2 Shortcut App" to launch this app tapping twice home button. If you want to launch favorites screen, install Home2 Shortcut App and configure it to launch Task Changer when you tap twice home button. Disable zones and set Default action to show favorites.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

*Task Changer Titanium version 1.2.0 out!*

- Better design
- Bug Fixed
- Web Os Behavior changed
- Silent Mode Added to save battery


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Task Changer Titanium 2.0.0 out

*New action to make text injection*

You can use this feature in order to type phrases automatically into any app. Whatsapp, sms, email, ...

You can put your own phrases changing the file taskchangerphrases.txt at sdcard root. Later you have to reset the App.

ONLY FOR ROOT USERS (sorry)


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

*Task changer Titanium 2.0.2 out!*

Bugs fixed!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

In a few minutes, version 2.3.0 will be out!

- Now you can try this App for FREE without limits
- Now show help will redirect your device to google play
- Now configuration will show you a Task Changer Titanium youtube video


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

*Version 2.4.0 out!*

- Web OS action improved!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pacosal.taskchangertitanium


----------

